

GTA-V on PC, for suckers only? - maerF0x0
http://downloads.gtaonpc.com/
Just curious to see what other HN people think about this.
======
maerF0x0
also of note: [https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/rockstar-release-
gta-...](https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/rockstar-release-gta-v-on-pc)

